# First time user(SD Codefree Meter)



## wiseowl (Jan 1, 2017)

Good morning I have my first meter and want to do my firat test could you help please,I have my first 3 month assestment on thursday but would like to begin testing to day,I am very nervouse and suffer from chronic anxiety,what has prevented me from doing this before is that I am worried that my original blood test hasn't changed with my low carb diet and exercise,it is the SD codefree neter full of bits and pieces ,Thank you

  

Sorry about the questions but is this worth buying.


----------



## Bubbsie (Jan 1, 2017)

wiseowl said:


> Good morning I have my first meter and want to do my firat test could you help please,I have my first 3 month assestment on thursday but would like to begin testing to day,I am very nervouse and suffer from chronic anxiety,what has prevented me from doing this before is that I am worried that my original blood test hasn't changed with my low carb diet and exercise,it is the SD codefree neter full of bits and pieces ,Thank you
> 
> Sorry about the questions but is this worth buying.
> 
> me


Hi Wise Owl...I would say the SD Codefree Meter is really simple to use...and much more economical than the one you have featured above (Accu-Check)...the cost of testing strips is about £8 for fifty...as opposed to others which can cost as much as £20-25 ...try this link thttps://homehealth-uk.com/all-products/*codefree*-blood-glucose ...it sounds like you are doing all the right things to manage your diabetes...understandable you will be nervous...particularly with your first review coming up...but...you can only do your best...and your test will give you an average of your blood sugars over the last two to three months... I use the meter daily to check on my BG levels...which gives me an indication of how the foods I eat/my activity affect my blood sugars...it has helped me manage my diabetes more effectively...once you start testing...you'll be amazed at how simple it is to use...it is a matter of personal choice...many health care professionals do not recommend testing for T2 diabetes and do not supply meters...I would say testing and the advice I have received on this forum has been invaluable in the management of my diabetes...good luck...and keep us updated.


----------



## Ljc (Jan 1, 2017)

Hi Wiseowl   The downside I can see for the Accu check is that the  cassettes of 50 test strips cost around £29 , compared to around £8 for the SD Codefree strips .  
It is perfectly normal to  be concerned about your first few reviews especially when you've had no guidence from regular daily testing.
You've cut your carbs and exersized , I would be exceedingly supprised if your Hb1ac had not greatly improved.


----------



## wiseowl (Jan 1, 2017)

Thank you all I keep getting is E-! error


----------



## Robin (Jan 1, 2017)

wiseowl said:


> Thank you all I keep getting is E-! error


If I remember correctly, there's a section in the instruction book that tells you what all the error codes mean, that might help tell you what's  going wrong. (Sorry can't be more help, I'd look it up only I'm not in the same place as my meter instructions at the moment.)


----------



## Ljc (Jan 1, 2017)

Hi. I found this user manual online, if you scroll down to pages 69 and 70 it shows what the error messages mean. 
https://www.homehealth-uk.com/PDF Test Instructions/User_Guide_UK_final.pdf


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 1, 2017)

An error usually occurs if you don't have enough blood on the test strip.


----------



## Lindarose (Jan 1, 2017)

I get E1 if not enough blood on strip. It's annoying to waste one but it happens.


----------



## wiseowl (Jan 1, 2017)

Have just done a test am a little dissapointed after 3 months diet and exercise it reads 10.1


----------



## Ljc (Jan 1, 2017)

Did you wash your hands first. 
Also you really don't know what your levels were running at before you started testing today,  they could well have been much higher.


----------



## wiseowl (Jan 1, 2017)

Morning all my friends and thank you for all your kind and friendly support,I forgot that as every morning I had porridge and bluberries about 2 hours before that,and I have already used 7 strips(6 messed up) and only have 3 left what a plonker I am.


----------



## wiseowl (Jan 1, 2017)

Thank you @Ljc  I have just taken another test and the reading was 5.1(1pm)


----------



## Robin (Jan 1, 2017)

wiseowl said:


> Thank you @Ljc  I have just taken another test and the reading was 5.1(1pm)


That's an excellent reading. It sounds like you may need to reassess your breakfast porridge, it's a food that tends to divide people, some tolerate it well, and others have to steer clear of it because it raises their levels too much.


----------



## Bubbsie (Jan 1, 2017)

wiseowl said:


> Thank you @Ljc  I have just taken another test and the reading was 5.1(1pm)


Wow...good number wiseowl...spot on.!!...agree with Robin...maybe ditch the porridge.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Jan 1, 2017)

When I got mine CodeFree I got a pack of 50 strips at the same time.  I got errors on some.  Not enough blood I think.


----------



## Maz2 (Jan 1, 2017)

wiseowl said:


> Have just done a test am a little dissapointed after 3 months diet and exercise it reads 10.1


Hi Wiseowl.  I had two hba1c tests three months apart (different to the one you have done which is the fasting blood glucose) and mine went from 42 to 43. I had cut the carbs and thought I had done really well and was terribly disappointed.  

I was put on a Diabetes Prevention Programme and had it tested again in september to see if I was eligible (i.e. not diabetic as I would have had to have been sent back to my GP) and it the hba1c had reduced.  Maybe three months is not that long and things will improve later if you persevere.  

I should add though that I am not yet diabetic, just deemed as "high risk." We will have to wait and see what happens when they check again in April.  

Good luck, hope things improve for you.


----------



## wiseowl (Jan 1, 2017)

Good afternoon @Robin  I will ditch the porridge but the only other breakfast I like is 1 poached egg on 1 slice  wholemeal toast,I shall have to find something else to chew over


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 1, 2017)

You could try Burgen bread.  It's a seeded wholemeal sliced loaf but lower carb than regular wholemeal.


----------



## Grogg1 (Jan 1, 2017)

I wasted so many strips when I first started testing too!  Judging the right amount of blood needed is still challenging to me.  A pin head is amount to aim for and warm hands help a quicker flow.

Getting a 5 is great, it shows your diet control is working.  As others said your porridge was overload so experiment as you can now test.  Try a smaller portion of plain porridge, porridge made with full fat milk, porridge made with soya or hazelnut milk etc.  It maybe the combination of berries, porridge and generous portion is overload.  I usually have boiled eggs or cooked breakfast as I dislike porridge and ordinary cereals are too sugary.

I sometimes do fasting so don't eat after lunch till the next day.  I have found it surprisingly easy!!!


----------



## Ljc (Jan 2, 2017)

wiseowl said:


> Thank you @Ljc  I have just taken another test and the reading was 5.1(1pm)


Excellent


----------



## Ljc (Jan 2, 2017)

Try a smaller portion of porridge. Or different milk e.g. Full fat if you use skimmed or semi skimmed, unsweetened soya or almond milk.


----------



## robert@fm (Jan 2, 2017)

Sounds like you're getting great results from your new meter already, but you need more strips.

Here is something you may not be aware of (copied from another thread here):





Note that those codes only apply if you order the exact amounts specified; you cannot, for instance, get a discount on an order of 12 tubs of strips, or at least not the whole order.


----------



## wiseowl (Jan 3, 2017)

Good afternoon all my friends it is* 3 months *to the day since I was diagnosed with type 2 diabetes,so I have been following a moderate low carb diet 60/80 carbs a day plus and have had no sugar in my tea,no cakes or pastry or sweets and biscuits,my 3 month assestment is on Thusday morning at 9.30am .my lunch to day by way of celebrating my diet thanks to all of you for your support and friendship is pictured below


----------



## Ljc (Jan 3, 2017)

Yummmmm Now that is right up my street


----------



## PinkGrapefruit (Jan 4, 2017)

there is a little rectangular window which 'sucks up' the blood droplet. It needs to fill completely for a proper reading. The instructions should show the size you need - but a small head of a pin is about right. wash and dry your hands before getting the blood.  Slightly moist hands will thin the blood sample and give you a lower reading.  If you was your hands with warm water that will make the blood easier to get out. Cold hands are harder to get a sample.




Ralph-YK said:


> When I got mine CodeFree I got a pack of 50 strips at the same time.  I got errors on some.  Not enough blood I think.


----------



## wiseowl (Jan 10, 2017)

Good evening I have been testing every day when I get up here are my readings,and then 2 hours after breakfast

*Diagnosed/ October/2016/ at 12.6
Weight loss/22 lbs
Janary 6th 2017
6th/FBG/5am 5.1
7th/FBG/5am 4.5
8th/FBG/5.am 4.8 
9th/FBG/5.am 3.6
10th/FBG/5am/4.8*


----------



## Robin (Jan 10, 2017)

Sounds excellent!


----------



## Martin Canty (Jan 10, 2017)

Looks great but what happened on the 8th to cause a 3.6 the next morning


----------



## wiseowl (Jan 10, 2017)

Martin Canty said:


> Looks great but what happened on the 8th to cause a 3.6 the next morning




Thanks @Robin and @Martin Canty I really have no idea I'm new to all this but I have my 3 month assestment on Friday when I shall get my Hac fasting Blood test results


----------



## Bubbsie (Jan 10, 2017)

wiseowl said:


> Good evening I have been testing every day when I get up here are my readings
> 
> *Diagnosed/ October/2016/ at 12.6
> Weight loss/22 lbs
> ...


Hi wiseowl those are great numbers...just wondering if you are testing during the day...particularly before you eat...and two hours after...will give you an idea of what effect the food you are eating...and on your meter if you turn it on without putting a test strip in...press the button on the right it will give you a breakdown for the last seven days...press again average for the last fourteen...press again average for the last thirty days...good luck with your review.


----------



## wiseowl (Jan 10, 2017)

Good evening @Bubbsie my friend  yes I have been testing 2 hours after I have my porridge abd blueberries(Breakfast) usually get 5.5 or there abouts,and 2 hours after lunch about 7.2 most days


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 10, 2017)

Good figures @wiseowl.


----------



## wiseowl (Jan 11, 2017)

Good morning this mornings FBG was 5.0


----------



## Bubbsie (Jan 11, 2017)

wiseowl said:


> Good evening @Bubbsie my friend  yes I have been testing 2 hours after I have my porridge abd blueberries(Breakfast) usually get 5.5 or there abouts,and 2 hours after lunch about 7.2 most days


You're obviously working hard at this...well done


----------



## wiseowl (Jan 11, 2017)

Good morning @Bubbsie my friend and thank you,there was a TV programme on last night called sugar free,it was very entertaining,enjoy your day

Had porridge and a handful of blueberries for breakfast at 5.30am tested at 7.30am  4.7


----------



## Ljc (Jan 11, 2017)

wiseowl said:


> Good morning @Bubbsie my friend and thank you,there was a TV programme on last night called sugar free,it was very entertaining,enjoy your day
> 
> Had porridge and a handful of blueberries for breakfast at 5.30am tested at 7.30am  4.7


Hi. Those are numbers o be proud of.  Well done.
Why not come and join us on the 7 day working average forum. 
https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/group-7-day-waking-average.20148/page-1196#post-671608


----------



## wiseowl (Jan 11, 2017)

Good morning all my friends the results of my HbA1c are 50 down from 114 and cholesterol is 3.7 down from 3.8


----------



## grovesy (Jan 11, 2017)

Well done.


----------



## KateR (Jan 11, 2017)

wiseowl said:


> Morning all my friends and thank you for all your kind and friendly support,I forgot that as every morning I had porridge and bluberries about 2 hours before that,and I have already used 7 strips(6 messed up) and only have 3 left what a plonker I am.



Porridge always does that to me too, so I avoid it now. You've made a good choice of meter. I use that one too and find it really simple ( like me!).


----------



## Bubbsie (Jan 11, 2017)

wiseowl said:


> Good morning all my friends the results of my HbA1c are 50 down from 114 and cholesterol is 3.7 down from 3.8


Outstanding results wiseowl...very impressive.


----------



## Stitch147 (Jan 11, 2017)

Well done, thats a great result


----------



## Ljc (Jan 11, 2017)

wiseowl said:


> Good morning all my friends the results of my HbA1c are 50 down from 114 and cholesterol is 3.7 down from 3.8


I bet you're s pleased as punch, you've every right to be too.


----------



## Grogg1 (Jan 11, 2017)

wiseowl said:


> Good morning all my friends the results of my HbA1c are 50 down from 114 and cholesterol is 3.7 down from 3.8


  Brilliant result.  Have you done this just through diet or are you on meds as well?  My hba1c was 117 end of November and I aspire to a result like yours at end of 3 months.


----------



## wiseowl (Jan 11, 2017)

Good evening @Grogg1 my friend and thank you for your kind and friendly words,I am taking 2 metformin a day 500g one in the morning with my breakfast 9am  porridge and raspberries or Blueberries,on alternative days or 2 poached eggs on wholemeal bread, and one in the evening with  snack 6pm of sardines on toast,
I have  an apple at 11am and then at 2pm I have my lunch always fish, ( every day with broccolli,cauliflower,.brussels),day 1.*yellow haddock*,day 2 *salmon*,,day 3 small portion of *steak* day 4 *hecks sausages* x 3. day 5 grilled skinless *breast of chicken *day 6 salad Pepper,.small tomatoes,boiled egg,cucumber,Edam cheese,2 very thin slices of *crumbed ham,*on Sunday's I have a roast, *two Aunt bessie's yorkshires*,2 small *roast potatos,skinless chicken,Broccolli,cauliflower* all moderate portions and always with a spoonful of mash,and sprinkle everything with apple cider vinegar,walk my furry friend (Jack Russel) Penny 4 to 6 times a day,what ever the weather,go out with my camera every day,go to bed at 10pm always up at 4/am 5am,I had better stop now before I bore you my friend,

I would like to stop the medication but I have to see the nurse on Friday for a 2 hour Xpert course,I phoned her up for my results and when she looked at them she was amazed,and had to check then twice,enjoy your evening


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 11, 2017)

Your results are something to be proud of @wiseowl


----------



## Grogg1 (Jan 11, 2017)

wiseowl said:


> Good evening @Grogg1 my friend and thank you for your kind and friendly words,I am taking 2 metformin a day 500g one in the morning with my breakfast 9am  porridge and raspberries or Blueberries,on alternative days or 2 poached eggs on wholemeal bread, and one in the evening with  snack 6pm of sardines on toast,
> I have  an apple at 11am and then at 2pm I have my lunch always fish, ( every day with broccolli,cauliflower,.brussels),day 1.*yellow haddock*,day 2 *salmon*,,day 3 small portion of *steak* day 4 *hecks sausages* x 3. day 5 grilled skinless *breast of chicken *day 6 salad Pepper,.small tomatoes,boiled egg,cucumber,Edam cheese,2 very thin slices of *crumbed ham,*on Sunday's I have a roast, *two Aunt bessie's yorkshires*,2 small *roast potatos,skinless chicken,Broccolli,cauliflower* all moderate portions and always with a spoonful of mash,and sprinkle everything with apple cider vinegar,walk my furry friend (Jack Russel) Penny 4 to 6 times a day,what ever the weather,go out with my camera every day,go to bed at 10pm always up at 4/am 5am,I had better stop now before I bore you my friend,
> 
> I would like to stop the medication but I have to see the nurse on Friday for a 2 hour Xpert course,I phoned her up for my results and when she looked at them she was amazed,and had to check then twice,enjoy your evening



No you haven't bored me at all, I love reading what people are eating/doing battle with diabetes with.  I work full time and I find lunch a bit stressful unless I have left overs or time to plan ahead.  Generally I have breakfast in work- 1 egg, 1 sausage, 1 bacon but I'm a bit sick of this, it's turning me.  Lunch is either leftovers or chicken and salad from staff canteen as most meals in staff canteen high in carbs.  Evening meal could be anything from chicken in sauce with green veg, to tofu/soya curry with zero low carb noodles with spinach added to make sure I get my greens in!  My daughter is home from travels now so more vegan food will feature in my diet.  Tonight was lovely spicy chickpea curried soup.  I also do some fasting and forgo dinner and fast until breakfast.  I generally don't wake hungry no matter how hungry I go to bed so breakfast before work is difficult as my stomach wakes up about 9.30am


----------



## ChrisSamsDad (Jan 11, 2017)

wiseowl said:


> Good afternoon @Robin  I will ditch the porridge but the only other breakfast I like is 1 poached egg on 1 slice  wholemeal toast,I shall have to find something else to chew over


Have you considered Full fat Greek yoghurt with some nuts and those blueberries - some walnuts and ground flaxseeds are full of good fats - Omega 3s and is quick and easy - easier than porridge in fact.


----------



## wiseowl (Jan 12, 2017)

Good morning @ChrisSam I have tried the greek yogurt thank you but I do prefer porridge/poached egg on toast

Good morning all my friends this morning as you know I have porridge one day and poached egg on toast the next day,would you change this or would you say you seem to be doing alright at the moment so why change it,this mornings FBG is 4.7


----------



## Ljc (Jan 12, 2017)

Hi. I'd try to find another thing you like for breakfast, just to have a change in case you get fed up with your perfectly fine choice of breakfasts that you're having now.


----------



## wiseowl (Jan 12, 2017)

Good morning @Ljc my friend well I really enjoy all my meals and look forward to them at the moment,I suppose I could always go back to Custard Doughnuts (only joking)that's what got me where I am now


----------



## Ljc (Jan 12, 2017)

Custard doughnuts 
 
Now you've got me wanting a few


----------



## wiseowl (Jan 12, 2017)

Ljc said:


> Now you've got me wanting a few


----------



## grovesy (Jan 12, 2017)

wiseowl said:


> Good morning @ChrisSam I have tried the greek yogurt thank you but I do prefer porridge/poached egg on toast
> 
> Good morning all my friends this morning as you know I have porridge one day and poached egg on toast the next day,would you change this or would you say you seem to be doing alright at the moment so why change it,this mornings FBG is 4.7


If you like what your having and it is working for you then stick with it.


----------



## ChrisSamsDad (Jan 12, 2017)

wiseowl said:


> Good morning @ChrisSam I have tried the greek yogurt thank you but I do prefer porridge/poached egg on toast
> 
> Good morning all my friends this morning as you know I have porridge one day and poached egg on toast the next day,would you change this or would you say you seem to be doing alright at the moment so why change it,this mornings FBG is 4.7


Yeah, I'd say if your BG is good after eating it and it's not too much effort (I'm at work by 8am, and cooking early in the morning is too much effort for me) then stick with it. I do really like porridge, and have managed to lower it's glucose effects by lowering the amount, adding back in some oatbran and nuts and seeds, and adding some of the Greek yoghurt or cream in place of something sweet.


----------

